# Hello All!



## Pepe&Penelope (Nov 2, 2003)

Hello  

My finacee and I moved in together about a year ago, and I decided I needed some furry babies in my life. I started off by wanting a little puppy, being the dog person that I _was_. I also used to be severly allergic to cats. (Other people's cats, of course :roll: ) My finacee had been around cats all his life and he prefered to have a cat and, as I soon discovered, dogs were way too much work for people like us who are not home a majority of the time. So we went looking for little kitties. We found Pepe first, and then Penelope a couple of months later. And lo and behold, no more allergies :!: Weird. So being a first time Mommy, I'm sure I will be glued to this forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I used to be a doggie lover too and still am but opened up to the idea of cats only b/c I live in an apt. I'm glad I got my 2 cats, they are great! Well see you around =_


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Being allergic myself, I find that if you are with an animal for an extended period of time, your allergies adapt. Moby doesn't affect me much if at all, however other people's cats will. I've been around so many cats in the last few years, yet my body always gets accustomed to them.

Welcome to the board btw!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

That's funny Bean, and your going to volunteer in a shelter - allergy central!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

